# XP4400E AVR wiring



## rotorgoat (Jan 21, 2019)

I have a XP4400E that I purchased a new AVR for. The old AVR had a 4 pin connector (2 yellow wires for the Excitation coil and 1 blue wire for one of the two Main coil leads) then there's a single connector with a brown wire for the other Main coil leads). The wire colors are not consistent with the wiring diagram which show the Excitation coil wires as blue and the Main coil wires as red and white. The new AVR has the same 4 wire connector except that all four wires use it. The Excitation wires are correctly positioned in the new connector but the blue wire for the Main coil is not in the same position. I want to connect the brown wire to this connector because it's obvious that my old style AVR is no longer available. The question is: Does it make any difference if the brown and blue wire (red and white on the wiring diagram) to the Main coil are reversed. (You can see on the wiring diagram that one goes to the coils center and the other wire goes to the coils end and continues on to a connection on one side of the Voltmeter.


----------



## rotorgoat (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm new to this forum. This is my second attempt to post this question. I got a replacement AVR for my XP4400E and the 4 pin connector is wired differently than the original. The question is: Do the 2 wires going to the Main coil need to be in a specific pin position or is it like the Exciter coil and not make a difference?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

rotorgoat said:


> I'm new to this forum. This is my second attempt to post this question. I got a replacement AVR for my XP4400E and the 4 pin connector is wired differently than the original. The question is: Do the 2 wires going to the Main coil need to be in a specific pin position or is it like the Exciter coil and not make a difference?


There's no polarity shown on the wiring diagram, so I assume not. When you say it's wired differently, how? White and Red reversed?


----------



## rotorgoat (Jan 21, 2019)

tabora said:


> There's no polarity shown on the wiring diagram, so I assume not. When you say it's wired differently, how? White and Red reversed?


Unfortunately the wiring on both the original AVR and replacement AVR are color coded differently than the wiring diagram. The 4 pin connector has only 3 pins active and the fourth is on a separate single wire connector. The wires in question are the one on the separate connector and one on the 3 pin connector. They are brown and blue and correspond to the red and white going to the Main coil. I don't know which one is which. If it doesn't make any difference it will only take me a few minutes to rig the connector. If it does make a difference then I need to know which is the corresponding red and white.

Many thanks for your reply.


----------

